

Ask HN: should I negotiate salary for an internship? - f__f

Hi HNers,<p>My "problem" is quite simple. I've the possibility to do an internship in a big US company (but in EU). I won't disclose which one, but that's the kind of company every CS student hope to work for. This internship would be great on my CV + I really want to work for this company, but should I try to negotiate the salary? I mean obviously I can get a little bit more money that would be great, but is it common to negotiate an internship salary?<p>Thanks,<p>(btw it's a throwaway account...)
======
TWAndrews
If you get an offer (at any level), there's no harm in trying to negotiate a
bit. I've never heard of a situation where you say, "I'm really excited about
this offer, but I was hoping for X salary-wise." and the company rescinds the
offer. More likely is they say, we can't do X, but we can do something between
the original offer and X. Occasionally, they'll say "sorry the salary for this
position is fixed, you'll have to decide if you want to take the position for
the original offer."

Basically negotiating is all upside (so long as you're not wildly off base in
what you ask for), either you get some bump, or you fall back to the original
offer.

~~~
f__f
Thanks, I think I'll try to negotiate a little (not too much I really want
this position, I don't want them to think I'm too greedy!) and see what
happens.

